# washer sounds like a jackhammer help



## mamacita2428 (Aug 1, 2010)

My neighber just gave me her washer dryer set she is very old and very nice I hooked everything up and started the washer and all of a sudden it sounded like someone was bulldozing something in my house I guess there is a ground wire rigged she said I have to hook it up to something metal becuz I didn't do that b4 I turned it on would that of messed it up someone help me plz I have twyoung girls that need clothes washes lol! Any help is so much appreciated thank you in advance


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 1, 2010)

When you first start a washing machine, the very first thing it does is fill with water.

Can you check to see if the noise it's making occurs while it's filling with water or only once it starts to agitate.  If it makes that noise while it's filling, switch the temperature setting from warm to both hot and cold and see if the noise goes away on one setting.

If it makes that noise while filling with water, it's a minor problem.  It's probably simply a loose washer in the water supply valves you hooked the washer up to.  In that case, the washing machine would have worked fine in your neighbor's house, but it's the rubber washer in your water supply valves that's loose, and that's why it's making a racket in only your house.  Alternatively, it could be a leaking diaphragm in the water mixing valve inside the washer.

If it doesn't start to make that noise until it begins to agitate, then it's a mechanical problem and could be darn near anything, depending on the make and model of washing machine.


----------



## HDAnswerman (Nov 4, 2010)

Mamacita2428

Hi, this is Mike, With The Home Depot in California.

 It sounds like your gift has turned into a Trojan horse. You did not say what brand or model washer you have. The ground wire you mentioned is just that. A ground wire.They were on washers before the advent of three prong grounding plugs. The fact that it is not connected will not affect the performance of the washer. But for safety sake, it should be connect to the cold water pipe.

 I have attached below a link to the Whirlpool washer troubleshooting guide; the steps are basically the same for all brands. Follow the steps, and see if you can get it to work. The troubleshooting section starts on page 7. If not, you may have to call a service man. If you are still having trouble, write back to me with the make and model number and we will try to help you get it going.

Good Luck!
Mike, The Home Depot Answer Man

http://roperappliances.com/data/RTW4440VQ_Use and Care_EN.


----------



## DrHicks (Nov 4, 2010)

^ What these guys said...

I'd like to throw out another possibility or two.

First, the ground wire might be no more than an old-style cord.  

Second, is it possible that you didn't level the washer, and when it goes into spin cycle it goes ape crazy?  That WILL happen if one corner is lower than the others.


Let us know what you find!


----------



## carnuck (Nov 5, 2010)

Sometimes there are shipping pins that have to be removed (Didn't know that and almost shook our mobile off it's cinder blocks and down the road! I thought Seattle was having another quake like in '01!)


----------

